# 2019 Chevrolet Camaro Gets a Questionable Refresh



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

​



> *The 2019 Chevrolet Camaro has made its official debut, and while the muscle car’s looks are certainly new, we’re not so convinced they have been improved.*
> 
> That’s okay, though, because looks are subjective and Chevy has indeed made some positive changes to its two-door muscle coupe for 2019. The 6.2-liter V8 powered Camaro SS now has the automaker’s 10L80E 10-speed automatic transmission, replacing the eight-speed automatic in the 2018 model year car.
> 
> The much-loved 1LE package has now also been extended to the 2.0-liter turbocharged Camaro. The Turbo 1LE, as it’s being called, features larger front and rear stabilizer bars, stiffer rear bushings, summer only tires, a Brembo brake package, a sueded flat bottom steering wheel and shift knob and available Recaro seats. There’s also a drive-select mode with Sport, Track and Competition settings. The 2.0-liter engine remains unchanged, producing 275 hp and 295 lb-ft of torque.


Read more about the 2019 Chevrolet Camaro Gets a Questionable Refresh at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Hmm, Chevy's sales are down, how do we fix that?

I know! Let's put big black Corolla sized, no, make them bigger than Corolla sized, holes in the front bumpers of the Camaro and Cruze! We'll take the ugliest part of any current Toyota and make it even uglier!

(says the guy who has an even bigger hole in the front of his 2017 Cruze RS)


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

haha i have a 16 camaro ss and think its horrible looking so glad i bought mine when they were still good looking


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think a big part of the success of Mustang and Charger is the nostalgia factor: the new models have a strong resemblance to the classic body style that made the name an icon. You don't have to read the name plate - if you know cars, you KNOW what that is.

I can't say that for the Camaro. The body lines, yes. But not the grill.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Questionable is a nice way to put it.

I am a huge Camaro fan, and I absolutely love the current 6th gen. But this...this...what the **** happened? 

I actually like the I4/V6 front fascia more (though not much) - at least the bowtie is in the right ******* spot. The Red 1LE is probably my favorite of the released photos, and I love the introduction of the 2.0T 1LE. I'm hoping they do some adjustment to the trim levels (i.e., making RS not standard on the 1SS, to lower the entry cost - on the 5th gen, it was this way, and worked out better), but the upgrade to the 10AT will be great on the SS.

But that front end...woof.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I actually like it better than the 2018, though the grill, um. But that A$$, looks good.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

The grill is a little odd, but it's still a nice looking car. I agree that the rear is better than the '18s. At least they didn't make the grill look like a giant fish with its big mouth open like they did on other cars (and gills for fog light trim).


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

At least he got pretty decent tail lights. And they didn't butcher it like the Cruze. The Cruze with that sort of front fascia would even be acceptable, although it does strip it of its character as well. See here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...-cruze-gets-minor-updates-details-inside.html


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The SS is freaking awful. They must have hired someone from Lexus. Why yes, that looks great. We'll make THAT. 

The lower trim ones definitely look better. I hate this huge fish mouth design language. Leave that crap to the Japanese brands. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> The SS is freaking awful. They must have hired someone from Lexus. Why yes, that looks great. We'll make THAT.
> 
> The lower trim ones definitely look better. I hate this huge fish mouth design language. Leave that crap to the Japanese brands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Lots of functional and regulatory reasons for that design. 

My 05 GTO front looks better than recent Camaro, and it has $10k of damage










.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> The SS is freaking awful. They must have hired someone from Lexus. Why yes, that looks great. We'll make THAT.
> 
> The lower trim ones definitely look better. I hate this huge fish mouth design language. Leave that crap to the Japanese brands.


From what I hear, the lead designer in charge of the refresh is under the impression he is absolutely hot ****.

The vast negative reaction will likely _cool_​ his ego.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

MP81 said:


> From what I hear, the lead designer in charge of the refresh is under the impression his is absolutely hot ****.


Hope no one else steps in it...


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Agree with J, I'm probably going to have a hard time distinguishing this between a Lexus coming at me down the road...

I also agree with the person who said the nostalgia factor, the Challenger is unmistakable for a Challenger, no other car on the road today looks like it. The Mustang before the refresh, the front end looked like a fusion. Now with the new refresh, it looks more distinguished. 

Looks like the same people in charge of the marketing team for GM helped design the front of this.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I have never thought the current gen Camaros were good looking. This latest refresh just confirms it for me at least.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I did a quick PowerPointShop at work, moving the Bowtie up to the upper grille...amazing how much that helps (still far from perfect - but muchhhh better)...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> I did a quick PowerPointShop at work, moving the Bowtie up to the upper grille...amazing how much that helps (still far from perfect - but muchhhh better)...


I couldn't put my finger on it, but that must have been what bugged me. That does make a world of difference.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I knew it bothered me...but I didn't realize it would be the main component.

Someone else (likely with more than PowerPoint at their disposal, haha - I only have Photoshop at home, but I'm quite proud of my PowerPoint image, haha) changed the black bar to body color, and it helps even more: Rendering Tweaks 2019 Camaro SS Refresh | GM Authority


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Still the seXiest Camaro ever...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Rivergoer said:


> Still the seXiest Camaro ever...
> 
> View attachment 260458


Sure, if you have a mullet.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Sure, if you have a mullet.


Hey, hey now...the wife digs mullets...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I sure miss mine...

My '86 IROC, not a mullet. I had long, flowing locks with that car.


----------



## geordi (Oct 13, 2018)

Not really sure I like the new look... It just looks huge. Camaros have a history to uphold and that should be sleek and fast even when sitting.


----------

